# Grey Knight Proxies



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

So I'm gonna mix my IG army with a Daemonhunters army to fufill an army idea I wrote up a while ago and would like to see on the table. I was just wondering if it would be allowable to use regular marine models as opposed to the metal Grey Knights for the Grey Knights squads, for a few reasons.

*A-*I hate painting metal models

*B-*It would fit better with my armies fluff to have marine proxies instead

*C-*I don't really like the look of the Grey Knights models, they're too pre-heresy (I realize that's the point, but even so...)

*D-*It's cheaper

I would deck them out in stormbolters and put Grey Knights emblems and stuff on them, but what do you think? Regular plastic marines instead of metal Knights?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

If you are taking them to a Tourney you might have problems. For friendly local games, anyone who gives you a hard time over it is a prat.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Okay cool. I don't do tourneys cause I don't like the whole "Win or go home sucker" atmosphere, but they would be clearly recognizable as Grey Knights. (Silver armor, iconography etc.)

Sounds cool then. Thanks.


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

I really don't fully understand wysiwyg and how it applies to conversions, but I would personally say you'd be fine. If the model is holding a stormbolter, dressed in power armor, and carrying a force weapon, is it not wysiwyg?


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

It may be, unless it looks quite distinctly different from a normal Grey Knight force, and you 'accidentally' fail to tell your opponent that they are Grey Knights.


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

uberschveinen said:


> It may be, unless it looks quite distinctly different from a normal Grey Knight force, and you 'accidentally' fail to tell your opponent that they are Grey Knights.


I'm not certain how it could look all that distinctly different if your tac squads are running around with force weapons and storm bolters, unless there is another marine unit/force that can give tac squads these same options. A unit with a bunch of cc weapons and pistols would not be wysiwyg of course and would be proxying, but storm bolters don't really look like bolt pistols and force weapons aren't chainswords, so if you have those two things modeled correctly on your tactical squads, I don't see how one could really get confused, unless of course I'm missing something, which is entierly possible given my state of inebriation.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

I think as long as you give them the relevant wargear I.e Storm Bolter, Nemesis force weapon and paint them In a relevant paint scheme you should be fine, adding In various tabards and purity seals should help as well.
For a few Ideas on converting your tac marines I'd recommend trying the links below:
http://heresy-online.net/viewtopic.php?t=110
http://heresy-online.net/viewtopic.php?t=105
Good luck!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i'm about to well-up and cry. thanks Longbeard...

but yeah, check those out, and remember your paint scheme doesnt have to follow GWs, but style wise, i'd stick close.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks for the inspiration. I think my knights are gonna be GK by name only, I wanna try something a little different with my guys, although the bretonnian knight heads are an interesting idea. I am mainly doing this army as a comprimise with myself, instead of starting an entirely new army. And cause I really like Dreadnoughts! :mrgreen:

After looking at torealis's pics, I have some idea of what I'm gonna do. Thanks for the answers guys.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

be sure to post your stuff in the modelling forum, i look forward to seeing what you come up with...


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Technically, if they are proxies, they don't need anything to resemble the specific model, whether it be likeness or wargear. Now, if you want a suitable conversion instead, that's a whole different story. If they can't figure out what the model is, make sure to remind them its a proxy and of what. If they can tell, and major wargear is fairly obvious, then there really isn't a need. Good gaming though, and it's good to see people ask about the correct ways to use proxies.

-Khaine-


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Even proxy models must be consistent, especially if you are intending on using them for an extended period of time. Just remember that before it gets out of hand.


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

This is why I think simply converting the models with the correct wargear and maybe some iconography is superior to proxying. For what he is doing, and the reasons why he is doing it, there does not seem like much of a reason to proxy GK's, just convert them from regular marines.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

I think as long as each unit type follows the same format and your opponents know whats, what you should be fine!  
Although at some tournaments you may have a few problems, a friend of mine did a genestealer cult from old hybrid models and coverted guardsmen for the GT, he labeled everything up for his oppoents and he STILL got points deducted so beware on that front.:? 
If you have something In mind you can always post up on the forum and ask us guys for help regarding modelling/legality.
Happy modelling!


----------



## kelvingreen (May 15, 2007)

LongBeard said:


> Although at some tournaments you may have a few problems, a friend of mine did a genestealer cult from old hybrid models and coverted guardsmen for the GT, he labeled everything up for his oppoents and he STILL got points deducted so beware on that front.:?


I'm impressed that your friend got a Cult into a tourney at all! Good on him!


----------

